# Halfords Apollo Transition Folder



## Darryl (9 Dec 2009)

Does anyone have one or know of any reliable report on them. 

I'm looking for a folder for my son to take to university and then on his travels but can't afford another Brompton (I have one and I'm keeping it ) so I'm looking for an alternative and saw that some of these were being sold off quite cheap.


----------



## TheDoctor (9 Dec 2009)

I'd deffo go and ride one first - some folders ride somewhat oddly. Not badly, just differently.
Those Apollos do look rather Dahon-esque. Worth having a prowl round on E-bay too - always lots of folders on there.


----------



## Aso Jones (10 Dec 2009)

If you do buy one, check the bearings in the steering, Someone I know bought one from Halfords, and it was very lose.


----------



## Darryl (11 Dec 2009)

Thanks for the responses

I have been and had a ride on one. Certainly wouldn't swap the Brompton for it but at the price it seems to fit the bill


----------



## GrahamNR17 (11 Dec 2009)

My 'Aged Parent' has the previous version of that bike which had aluminium frame at the front and steel at the back. Probably had it about three or four years at a guess and so far is on her third front frame half. It seems to fracture at the welds by the frame hinge. I'm not entirely convinced Ally was the right material for the frame construction. I don't think she's particularly hard on a bike, certainly not bumping up or down curbs or pulling wheelies (though I'd love to see a 74 year old popping a few wheelies  ).


----------



## TheBoyBilly (11 Dec 2009)

+1 for the small ads (or even eBay) I wouldn't have an Apollo if it as given to me free. Sorry, but you'll be wasting your money in the end.


----------



## Ivan Ardon (12 Dec 2009)

Now you've got the blind anti-Halfords prejudice out of the way, go and have a look at the bike.

Looks very much like it's come out of a Dahon factory.


----------



## TheBoyBilly (12 Dec 2009)

Sorry Ivan, but £400 (the original price) for an Apollo? Even at the lower price I would look elsewhere as there are bargains to be had at that money. It just doesn't add up to me. I would look more towards a lightly-used Dawes (which this looks much more like) than this model which will last no more than two years -believe me. Still, it's not my money he'll be spending.


----------

